# Orochimaru vs Sasori



## RedChidori (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep.... Title .



VS



Location: The Great Samurai Bridge
State of Mind: IC for both
Starting Distance: 18 meters away
Knowledge: Orochimaru doesn't know about Sasori's heart canister. Sasori is unaware of Orochimaru's White Snake Form.
Restrictions: Edo Tensei, Hydra Snake Form, Boss Summons.
Additional Info: Oro does have access to his Great White Snake form. Sasori starts off in Haruko. 

Please provide a *legitimate* reason why either combatants wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY!? FIGHT   !!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Memory (Jul 10, 2014)

Itachi comes in and ends the bullshit. GG.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

Hiruzen, Minato, and Tobi have a field day with Sasori while Orochi dreams of little boys bodies


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 10, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Hiruzen, Minato, and Tobi have a field day with Sasori while Orochi dreams of little boys bodies



Ya'll do realize Edo Tensei is restricted right?


----------



## Memory (Jul 10, 2014)

Itachi comes in and rapes them.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jul 10, 2014)

Mainly depends on whether Oro is immune to Sasori's poison, which is iffy. Without Boss summons and Yamata though I'd favor Sasori's chance more.


----------



## Memory (Jul 10, 2014)

Ill say it again. Itachi hops in and owns. ck


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 10, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> Ill say it again. Itachi hops in and owns. ck



Itachi is DEAD !....


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 10, 2014)

Orochimaru wins this 

--He has the speed and reflexes better than early part 2sakura to evade all of hirukos attacks,,,, and attack hiruko effectively,,,, 

--His summonings particularly, Manda have more than enough durability to tank the piercing attacks of sasoris puppets,, which will prevent them from the poison and with mandas offensive power,, sasoris puppets are getting annihilated since they lack the durability to tank attacks of such power

--orochimaru having snake based abilities such as shedding his skin along with oral rebirth helps him counter sasoris IS and even the poison if he gets hit

--Through hydra, and physical attacks as well as Manda,, orochimaru would overwhelm the 100 puppets eventually and can land an effective blow on sasoris heart to finish him off


----------



## Memory (Jul 10, 2014)

Legends dont die


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Orochimaru wins this
> 
> --He has the speed and reflexes better than early part 2sakura to evade all of hirukos attacks,,,, and attack hiruko effectively,,,,
> 
> ...



Manda and his 8 Branches jutsu is restricted though



SasukeHyuga88 said:


> Legends dont die



You seem like a dupe. Are you a dupe? I bet you're Cordelia's dupe. She would do something like this


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2014)

Orochimaru wins


----------



## Cord (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd wager that Orochimaru is immune to Sasori's poison (or at least he has something in his sleeve that circumvents it). So he should naturally win this in an unrestricted match, even without Edo Tensei. The restrictions that were placed on him here shift the advantage towards Sasori though. Even if he couldn't kill Orochimaru with poison, he could still gain the upper hand by overwhelming him with his tremendous amount of firepower while the latter's defenses aren't as potent had Manda been there.



Bonly said:


> You seem like a dupe. Are you a dupe? I bet you're Cordelia's dupe. She would do something like this



What


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 10, 2014)

I've got to agree with Cordelia, being Sasori's partner and pretty much the master of poisons and poison immunity in the series I would say Oro is probably immune to poison or it won't affect him badly at all. Oro's perfect for fighting puppet masters, although his lack of pure offensive power might cause trouble I think Manda can end this. Oro wins high diff.


----------



## xlab3000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Can't Sasori transfer into one of his own puppets too? 100 puppets GG.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 10, 2014)

Depends entirely on whether or not Orochimaru can be poisoned, currently he is occupying a Zetsu body that doesn't have conventional organs or a bloodstream. He still has a chance though as his leeching/burrowing ability allows him to consistently blindside Sasori and his puppet, along with bunshin tricking, Sea of Snakes also provides a significant distraction.

Without knowledge on the heart or heart transfer Sasori simply exits into another puppet though, unless Orochimaru decides he wants to completely smash him with a blindside shadow snake variant- most of the time I see him simply slashing the puppet in the torso with Kusanagi and Sasori exits the puppet into another. 

Not having knowledge on white snake form is also an issue though, Orochimaru can simply hop out of his mouth like Kabuto and go animal on Sasori when he thinks he's killed Orochimaru.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 10, 2014)

Don't remember Orochimaru having anything that could let him survive Sasori poison.
With all those restriction Sasori should be the winner.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 12, 2014)

oral rebirth creates a new body. poison defeated. orochimaru wins restricted to just snake hands.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 12, 2014)

With the restrictions placed on Orochimaru,, id say that Sasori wins this


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 13, 2014)

^how and with what does sasori win this ?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Manda and his 8 Branches jutsu is restricted though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

